# Miguel Angel Garcia vs. Juan Manuel Lopez RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just thought i'd make this since one hasn't been made yet. :good


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn Korobov just stopped Ossie Duran for the first stoppage loss of Duran's career.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shitting hell, I made the thread at the exact time you did.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Shitting hell, I made the thread at the exact time you did.


:lol: :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

We need to fuckin' merge these threads, man.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> We need to fuckin' merge these threads, man.


 @Jay @Roe If someone would either merge both threads or delete one that would be appreciated. :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fuck it, though when I went to make my thread, you had just posted yours. Seems you begun yours two minutes earlier so I'll just scrap my own thread and keep it in here.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see Crawford in action, should impress.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Fuck it, though when I went to make my thread, you had just posted yours. Seems you begun yours two minutes earlier so I'll just scrap my own thread and keep it in here.


Alright man, i'm just happy we have a RBR for this going, Bama doesn't appear to be around tonight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

1PunchKO95 said:


> Alright man, i'm just happy we have a RBR for this going, Bama doesn't appear to be around tonight.


Not like we have a set person who does this shit, do we?

Unbeaten prospect fighting right now, squaring off against Damian Frias. Should be fairly dominant, in my opinion. Commentator seems to suspect Frias will give Zewski a tougher bout than expected.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's the chief undercard bout?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Terrance Crawford against somebody...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Round begins with Zewski on the offense immediately, dropping Frias to the canvas in the first half of the bout. Shooting punches from angles, landing cleanly with almost every shot. Jabbing at Frias at the moment, trying to open him up for for other shots. 

Extremely fast hands by the undefeated Zewski, jabbing and hooking to the body, jumping in with rather unorthodox angles with the right hand. 

10-8 Zewski.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone else watched Vanes ? He looked good, against an unknown dude though...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Frias now appears to have his legs under him, fires a left hand and misses. Zewski landing plenty of combinations, whacking his opponent in the gut. Frias can't seem to land with anything effective, taking Zewski's punches exceptionally well at the moment. 

The Canuck's footwork is very, very intelligent. He's turning Frias and is the epitome of a general. Frias stepping forward constantly, landing with some decent punches at the moment. Uppercut against the ropes by Frias.

20-17 Zewski.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Friar's resistance to body shots is fucking frightening.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Friar's resistance to body shots is fucking frightening.


:yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Zewski pumping the jab excessively at the start, baiting Friar and landing with a right hand as soon as Friar opens up. Punching with authority at the moment, throwing himself into every shot, yet can't seem to dent his opponent. Jab to the body and moves to the outside of the southpaw's lead foot, firing a left hook into Friar's ribs. Dials in a right uppercut, a punch he's used to great effect so far. 

Digging to the body with vicious intent, fires a right hand between the guard of Friar. Friar is tough as old boots, plodding forward with a high guard and soaking up everything Zewski throws at him.

30-26 Zewski.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Zewski needs to get off the ropes, moves there far too often.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Zewski lands a well-placed right lead at the beginning of the fourth. Stringing together very quick combinations and circling. Frias doing what he's done so far; moving forward, trying to land the left hand against the ropes. Zewski battering Frias' abdomen, again, circling and popping off combinations. Extremely fast fighter.

40-35 Zewski. Not hugely impressed with him so far.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Frias feinting at the beginning of the fifth, lands a hook at the end of a combination. Friar flurrying away, breathing heavily now. Two left hands by Friar, says to Zewski in the middle of the ring, "I'ma knock you out man." 

Frias' building confidence and showboating, constantly stalking and firing to the body. Boasts about stopping Zewski again, landing punches, telling him not to run. :rofl Catching Zewski with leather at the moment.

Felt that round could have been awarded to Frias. 4-1 with a knockdown in favor of Zewski.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Frias very confident now, aggressively stepping forward. Zewski slams a right into the gut of Frias. Poking left hands into Frias' lead glove. Fucking cunt crowd booing. Zewski shoeshines near the ropes, lands a combination and steps out. Frias lands a left hand to the head and right to the body. Left straight by Frias. Zewski's defense is _very_ porous. Zewski appears to have blown his load trying to bang Frias out early doors.

10-9 Zewski, I feel. 5-1 with a knockdown.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Frias lands a glancing left at the beginning of the seventh. Zewski piecing together very aesthetically pleasing combinations, gets warned for a low blow. Turns Frias near the ropes and lands a few tasty shots. He's reaching with the right hand and leaping in, allowing himself to be countered. Left hook by Zewski. Right hand. Uppercut as Frias moves in. Frias lands a nice left hand and decent body shots, pushes a left hand in as Zewski falls back. Big right by Frias as Zewski throws combinations near the ropes.

I'm not even really keeping score at this point. 6-1 Zewski, maybe 5-2. With a knockdown in his favor.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

you can spot george foreman's grill a mile away..


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Fucking hell... What a round!!!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Frias swings his arms, missing, and lands a left at the start of the round. Zewski immediately begins aggressively, leathering his opponent with shots. Not the best idea given his total inability to put a dent in Frias outside of the early knockdown. Frias, not intimidated, continues pressuring and banging shots to the body. Left hook by Zewski, Frias lunging against the ropes. Lovely left hand by Frias. Zewski appears a bit buzzed and gassed. Zewski slips, Frias complaining. Zewski fighting back courageously after, catching an overconfident Frias. Big left hook by Zewski!

Obvious win for the unbeaten Zewski. Not very impressive however, very hittable and shoeshines a lot. 

Playing some Skynyrd in the background, are they? :happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Loved that. Was rooting for Frias throughout.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks @Pabby for deleting that thread.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very solid fight between Frias and Zewski.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Vic said:


> Anyone else watched Vanes ? He looked good, against an unknown dude though...


good to hear. didn't see it...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Gonna be Crawford fight now?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

ACS said:


> Gonna be Crawford fight now?


10:45 ET/7:45 PT


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Valdez is lightning quick.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Valdez is very talented, only 22 so his progress is still rising.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> 10:45 ET/7:45 PT


Here's me thinking there was only 1 undercard :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Valdez is a serious prospect, very good puncher and quick as hell. Remember when he put my boy John Joe Nevin down at the Olympics, thought he wasn't going to make it to the final bell.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Thanks @Pabby for deleting that thread.


No bother. Thanks in return for the updates.:good.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful punch there that put Garcia on the canvas. A bit interested in Valdez, now. Opponent was horrendous, of course, but it was an impressive showing nonetheless.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Molina is a straight up G


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Martirosyan up for me now. :huh


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Korobov apparently looked magic tonight. Stopped a guy with an established iron chin. Great result for the middleweight division.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Korobov apparently looked magic tonight. Stopped a guy with an established iron chin. Great result for the middleweight division.


10 loses under his belt but yea


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

About time Korobov actually started performing in the pros. 

Hope Tezza Crawford puts on a show tonight.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

"Everybody knows I'm coming back from a thumb injury." - Vanes.

Nobody knows who you are, Vanes. When you visited your parents last week they even reported you to the police for trespassing.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

El Batkilt said:


> "Everybody knows I'm coming back from a thumb injury." - Vanes.
> 
> Nobody knows who you are, Vanes. When you visited your parents last week they even reported you to the police for trespassing.


:lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR Sanabria


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Korobov apparently looked magic tonight. Stopped a guy with an established iron chin. Great result for the middleweight division.


Looked very sharp, yeah. I was impressed.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


come on Sweet T Crawford!! :deal


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

That's one happy referee!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not a big crowd on hand...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Look at that smug look on Laurence Cole's face. Nepotism benefiting twat.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sanabria is getting KO'd.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

We in here.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford got that Wesley Snipes hair cut look now :think


(and his boy gots that "Got Bud?" T-shirt on....haha!)


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kellerman said Crawford is the best LW in the world. Words fail me...


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Crawford is looking particularly static in the upper body.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Terrance pressing the action and Sanabria is sitting back. Terrance pawing the jab and not landing while . Crawford jabbing and pressing and Sanabria jabbing an moving still. Nice left hook from Crawford. Stiff jab to body of Crawford. Crawford catching Sanabria's jab.. Both throw left hooks which they both block. Nice counter overhand right from Crawford. Crawfod still pressing behind his jab. Sanabria just misses a right hand.. Terrance pressing catching Sanabria's jab. Triple jab from Crawford.

10 - 9 Crawford


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Looked very sharp, yeah. I was impressed.


I was really excited about him about 3 years ago but his career just plateaued. Hopefully we see him against a contender/gatekeeper in his next fight.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Kellerman said Crawford is the best LW in the world. Words fail me...


It is my opinion that Crawford would give Broner one hell of a run....right now :yep :deal


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

good boxing match we got here


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-0 Crawford. BTW where is Harold Lederman?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Crawford doesn't strike me as a particularly adaptable or dynamic fighter I think he's quite overrated.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

20-18 Crawford.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Crawford back again pressing behind the jab. Sanabria walking back trying to keep distance. Hard left from Sanabria, another left from Sanabria. Hard right to the body from Sanabria while crawford is trying to press. Left hook from Crawford. Stiff jab from Sanabria. jab to the body of Sanabria, missed right from Crawford. Just missed right from Sanabria. Crowford, pressing now, misses 2 right and left hooks. Jab missed right from Crawford. Stiff jab to body y of Crawford. Nice counter right from Crawford. Jabs from Crawford and he is starting to press and get in rhythem. Nice ice right from Crawford hard left from Sanabria and a missed left from Crawford.

10 - 9 Sanabria
19 - 19


----------



## Quite_The_Stone (May 23, 2013)

This crowd is quick to boo.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

2-0 crawford


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 2
> 
> Crawford back again pressing behind the jab. Sanabria walking back trying to keep distance. Hard left from Sanabria, another left from Sanabria. Hard right to the body from Sanabria while crawford is trying to press. Left hook from Crawford. Stiff jab from Sanabria. jab to the body of Sanabria, missed right from Crawford. Just missed right from Sanabria. Crowford, pressing now, misses 2 right and left hooks. Jab missed right from Crawford. Stiff jab to body y of Crawford. Nice counter right from Crawford. Jabs from Crawford and he is starting to press and get in rhythem. Nice ice right from Crawford hard left from Sanabria and a missed left from Crawford.
> 
> ...


Almost scored it for Sanabria as well.....but I feel like Crawford landed the harder shots. Close round imo....


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Quite_The_Stone said:


> This crowd is quick to boo.


you see the fight before they was booing every second they got lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Crawford pressing Sanabria misses a left and right to the body. Crawford lands a left hook. Crawford misses a lead right. Crawford catches a jab,, nice right to the body from Sanabria. Double jab from Crawford. Counter right and a hard left on a charging Sanabria.. Hard right to the body of Sanabria on the ropes.. Triple left hooks from Crawford HHard right and left hurts Sanabria. Sanabria holding on for dear life a. Sanabria throwing back hard but not landing and Crawford pressing landing his jab andpushing Sanabria back. Anothlefft from Crawford, they trade rights at the end at the end of the round.

10 - 9 Crawford
29 - 28 Crawford


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

30-27 Crawford.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 Crawford.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I get the feeling that Crawford is gonna break his hand off the top of this guy's head.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Crawford jabbing and pressing behind single and double jabs. Nice jab right from Crawford. Crrawford catches theleft from Sanabria and a missed right from Sanabria. Stiff jabs from Crawford hard right fto body from Sanabria. Sanabria is pressing and winging hard now. Hard r triple right from Crawford hard left from Sanabria afowards. Hard right uppercut on Sanabria coming in. Jab right from Sanabria. They clench. They trade jabs now. Hard counter righ another right hard right to the body of Sanabria. lead right from Crawford. Hard right to body of Snabria. Jab straight right from crawford. Wide wild right misses Crawford. Lead left from Crawford to end the round.

10 - 9 Crawford
39 - 37 Crawford


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Crawford.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bust that ass Sweet T!!


:horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Crawford off pressing behind the jab, wild right to the body of Crawford misses.. Crawford jabbing, counter right off Sanabria jab. Nice jab from Sanabria. Counter left to the body of Sanabria, nice right lands to chest of Crawwford. Hard left right from Sanabria. They trade jabs. Hard right to body of Crawford. Hard double right double left from Crawfoof. Hard left to the body from Crawford. Hard left uppercut from Sanaabria. Rigth from Sanabria lands. Hard left and right to the body of Sanabria lunging in. Sanabria misses a right and left. Snabria misses a jab right again. Hard right and left to the body and Sanabria misses a overhand right. Left hook again from Crawford and that is round.

10 - 9 Crawford
49 - 46 Crawford

Crawford getting touched too much


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Crawford


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sanabria is done, breathing with difficulty and all.....


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey vs Juan Ma might be a got damn war son!!

:scaredas: :scaredas:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Called it..


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wooooo

Go Crawford!!

:horse!!


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I get the feeling that Crawford is gonna break his hand off the top of this guy's head.


hasc rawford broke his hand before? I only seen like 3 fights of his so dont really know


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, told you.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

They meet in the middle of the ring Hard left hook sends Sanabria down hard. Sanabria is hurt badly. Sanabria gets up and tries to get up and simply can not get his balance and walk forward or pick his hands up.

Crawford TKO6 Sanabria


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Called it..


:cheers :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ovah!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford may have won, but he ate an awful lot of rights.

This is partly because, as I've mentioned before, he's a little off-balance, esp when he throws that big left. He looks better in this fight than in others (he's planting his lead foot a bit more forward) but it's still a big problem.

Crawford has tons of potential, but I didn't see an elite fighter here. Not quite yet.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay! It's quarter past 4 here and Laurence Cole has done us a massive favour in stopping that. Onto the main event!

(That was a decent fight tbf)


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I missed the KO. I was looking at my phone then the fight was over.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

gotta be ready from the jump, slep at the bell and got caught .


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

has his ass doin cartwheels


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

I like the look of Crawford.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford needs to hook up with a jeff mayweather or floyd Sr, work on the defense and he will be unstoppable at 135 and 140.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Dustaine said:


> Sanabria is getting KO'd.


Am I good or what??


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I missed the KO. I was looking at my phone then the fight was over.


Left hook. But the punch didn´t look that great, it seems it was more a case of Sanabria being very exhausted to me..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that's what you call, Checkhookboxing 

Nevertheless, bit disappointed with Crawford, not as good as I hoped.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford will be a stylistic nightmare for anyone at 135 and 140


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crawford needs to hook up with a jeff mayweather or floyd Sr, work on the defense and he will be unstoppable at 135 and 140.


At LW, I´m more impressed with Omar Figueroa, he is my favorite prospect at the weight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Crawford needs to hook up with a jeff mayweather or floyd Sr, work on the defense and he will be unstoppable at 135 and 140.


Yep.

- But SOMEONE had better teach this guy defense. (& better balance/footwork) Broner would take him apart right now.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Beautiful lead left hook from Crawford, needs to work on blocking right hands though, otherwise solid performance.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he is good defensively. I need to see more. Presscott and then sanabria is not enough to make him the best in the world. they at least didn't slob all over him this time...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

lmao at Garcia talking crap about guys not losing weight, no heart


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> I missed the KO. I was looking at my phone then the fight was over.


dont worry I got you covered playa


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Crawford might be a serious problem at 135.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Mikey García throwing up... things get more interesting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> At LW, I´m more impressed with Omar Figueroa, he is my favorite prospect at the weight.


Sorry but I hate Figueroa, nothing special about him from what I've seen, imho.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Garcia 142 tonight, JuanMa 137.5


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Garcia at 142...wowww


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@Sweethome_Bama, his power looks special.....but it´s too early to say something about these guys...

Anyway, war Lopez, I still believe in you! :yep


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Mikey García throwing up... things get more interesting.


Who said that?

I didn't hear about that.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Buncey is a fucking shit presenter. He's getting more annoying every week.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

GARCIA! :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is a difficult fight from the beginning. Too strong


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Who said that?
> 
> I didn't hear about that.


Nobody said that. It was shown on TV. He was throwing up in an elevator after the weigh-in.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hopefully we see an exciting fight, i'm not expecting this fight to go the distance though. :lol: :ibutt


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

best thing about this card is those tittys


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

those boobs to Buffer's right look delicious...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Garcia by stoppage. This is definitely not going the distance if Garcia is on form.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm so fucking pumped for this.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> best thing about this card is those tittys


:yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I missed the boobs you guys are talking about!! :fire


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I'm so fucking pumped for this.


:good :ibutt


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Crawford looked good
LETS GOOOO!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

*War Mikey!!! *


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> Nobody said that. It was shown on TV. He was throwing up in an elevator after the weigh-in.


wow


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lopez actually looking good so far


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lopez looking better than I expected. Garcia won the round but Lopez is dangerous with his straight left and also his right hook...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st round 10-9 Garcia but CLOSE.

10-9 Garcia.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

They meet in the middle JuanMa and Mikey both jabbing and feeling each other out. Lopez pressing, misses a right hook. Left lands from Lopez. Double jab from Lopez Mikey lands his jab. stiff jab from Mikey again. Another stiff jab from Garcia. Missed left from Lopez. stiff jab from Lopez. Nice counter left from Mikey. right hook from Lopez as Mikey misses a right. Mikey sitting back trying to catch and Lopez is pressing. Jab left from LLopez. right hook from Lopez lands on Mikey coming in. Lead left from Lopez. Mikey jabbin hard now. Mikey just misses a right eats a left hook from Lopez. Hard left hook from Mikey on Lopez coming in.

10- 9 Lopez


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Close first round.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Lopez round
For some reason I thought Garcia would tower over Lopez but hes not that much bigger, its gonna be a hard fight


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Close round, but I'm giving it to Mikey. His jab was beautiful and what's making the difference so far. 

1-0


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

10-9 Lopez.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good round. ill give it lopez...


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Lopez sucks gets hit with everything with his head up high lol He's begging to get Knock the Fuck Out!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful right


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fucking Christ, Garcia is a monstrous puncher.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Close first round, was hard to make out if Juanma actually landed certain shots or not due to the camera angle/position of the fighters. Looked like he landed a beautiful right uppercut at one point under a jab, but then again it might've been missed completely and just looked nice far as I could make out.:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Mikey is in the middle o the ring and Lopez is pressing missing a right and left. Doub jab left misses from Lopez. Mikey sitting back misses a left counter. Stiff jab from MIkey. Hard left to body nice left from MIkey. Stiff jab from mikey. NIce left hook from Mikey, hard left hook fro mMIkey on lopez coming in. Lopez is on the outside trying to comme in. Mikey jabbing and moving. Mikey jabbing and circling NIce counter left again another left from Mikey. Hard right lanft from Lopez. Jab right from Mikey and Lopez is down, but pops back up. He is okay. Hard left to body of Mikey. Lopez pressing. Lopez missing a left. That is round.

10 - 8 Lopez
19 - 18 Garcia


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

2nd Round 10-8 Garcia, Lopez knocked down.

20-17 Garcia.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dropped him


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

here we go


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Juanma's punches can be seen a mile away.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful. That jab is messing Lopez up pretty bad. 

2-0


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 Garcia (10-8)


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Roy calls "JuanMa" "Man Waa" :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lopez looks alright, the KD didn´t shook him that much......


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lopez was actually boxing very well for the first and majority of the second. Beautiful right that put him down, Mikey's a devastating hitter.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Juan Ma looks so sad, weird look on his face


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Garcia possesses a beautiful jab, very complete fighter.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, their heads came together that round and Mikey hasn't quit yet!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

3rd Round 10-9 Garcia.

30-26 Garcia.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Lopez is pressing again and mIkey is sitting back. Counter left from Mikey on Lopez coming in. Lopez eats a jab but lands a nice left to the body. Hard coutner right buckles Lopeez as he is reaching he ties up. Juan Ma iseats a counter left again. Nice left to body of mikey. MIkey just circling. Hard jab right from MIkey. Hard left hook from Mikey. Left from Hard left from Lopez. hard left hook ffrom MIkey on a reaching lopez. stiff jab from MIkey. Nice left to body from Lopez . another left to body of MIkey. Nice right to body o of Lopez. Lead left from Lopez. Lopez getting reckless. Garcia misses a right. Hard counter left from Garcia.

10 - 9 Garcia
29 - 27 Garcia


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

R3- 10-9 Garcia.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Lopez looking slow, Garcia's right is gonna drop him again you can just sense it


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Huge gulf in class. 

3-0 to Mikey


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 Garcia. Lopez is getting killed by the jab. Mikey can land that punch at will.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sounds quality. Wish I was watching this!

WAR MIKEY


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lopez just looks so cumbersome these days in comparison to how he's been in previous years. If you compare the poise he showed circa the Penalosa fight to where he's at now it's a significant enough change. He went from looking like a potentially complete offensive machine to the clumsy fighter he is now.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Huge left hook!!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Juan Ma in baaaad trouble!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bravo!!

Good stoppage btw!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Lopez charging out, looks like he wants to go out on his shield. Lopez pawing a ja lands nice left to body of Garcia. Lopez eats a left hook again coming in. Another left hook from mikey. Jab rig from Mikey. right from Mikey. Hard left from Lopez. Another left from lopez mikey lands a left. Lopez is pressing hard. Hard counter right from Mikey stuns a hard left sends Lopez down. Lopez gets up and the ref stops the fight because lopez can't recover.

Garcia KO4 Lopez


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

And its over!!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

4th Round STOPPAGE win for Garcia!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Such a bad style matchup for Lopez lol


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

López should retire, really. He was strategically placed there to be slaughtered.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Over! Fucking brilliant performance, thought Lopez was out cold following that left hook.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

JuanMa's done, sad to see really.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn Lopez is pretty much done. He is to old to improve his flaws and his chin is china.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

LMAO Someone needs to photoshop or caption Lopez making snow angles hahaha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Garcia looked weak in this fight, the shots he landed on Salido were not as hard as shots he landed on Loepz and Lopez ate them better than Salido. I think if Salido fought this version he would have won.

It will be interesting to see what Garcia does at the higher weight and if his power carries.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Lopez is completely shot, sad to see


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Lopez kept doing left hand leads with no power, Garcia was always gonna counter the shit out of him


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> Over! Fucking brilliant performance, thought Lopez was out cold following that left hook.


I thought he was after it first landed and he landed too.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

retire


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Lopez is done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lopez could have tried to take the fight deep, but for some reason after the knockdown he got super reckless instead of trying to pepper him to the body and then go all out late. Weird.

The funny/sad thing is everything Roy said about Juan Ma is true, but it also applies to Roy, yet he won't follow his own advice.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy work bring on Rocky Martinez next.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Over! Fucking brilliant performance, thought Lopez was out cold following that left hook.


When a fighter comes in heavy they don't deserve such high praise.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lopez could have tried to take the fight deep, but for some reason after the knockdown he got super reckless instead of trying to pepper him to the body and then go all out late. Weird.
> 
> The funny/sad thing is everything Roy said about Juan Ma is true, but it also applies to Roy, yet he won't follow his own advice.


I was gonna say the same thing.

He did the same thing for the Lara-Williams fight. I created a thread the next day


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

poor juanma. he use to be a great fighter


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wtf just happenef on boxnation, lmao


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

I called it, another puerto rican folded up.

Who Next?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Anyone see the blacks dudes face at ringside where Juana went down? Shit was too funny


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Juanma getting KO'd


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

King Horse said:


> When a fighter comes in heavy they don't deserve such high praise.


I didn't like the fact he came in overweight, but it doesn't diminish how sharp, intelligent and explosive he looked tonight.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Anyone see the blacks dudes face at ringside where Juana went down? Shit was too funny


:lol:

He had that "Ain't this some shit?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Wtf just happenef on boxnation, lmao


:lol: Bunce cracking up, the guy is a legend he really doesnt give a fuck


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Wtf just happenef on boxnation, lmao


Did they cut out and miss the knockout?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cashing out on the vCash baby. Nice work Mikey, demolition job, very clinical. Sky's the limit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ACS said:


> :lol: Bunce cracking up, the guy is a legend he really doesnt give a fuck


Oh man..too early late for that shit, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Cashing out on the vCash baby. Nice work Mikey, demolition job, very clinical. Sky's the limit.


Keep forgetting about vcash, that was easy money


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Did they cut out and miss the knockout?


Naw,some unprofessional shit..bunce all over the place laughin


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mikey most definitely a P4P talent.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Naw,some unprofessional shit..bunce all over the place laughin


He's fucking terrible. I can't stand watching Boxnation because of him. He really is an appalling pundit.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> LMAO Someone needs to photoshop or caption Lopez making snow angles hahaha


:rofl


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia really took Juan to school!

I was rooting for Garcia, but I thought the fight would be more competitive than it was.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Garcia is a piece of shit, I'm disgusted by the cheater.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Mikey most definitely a P4P talent.


Absolutely. Can't wait to see where he goes from here, fast becoming one of my favorite fighters in the world today.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Garcia is definitely a complete well rounded fighter with a solid skill set as well as some serious power, he definitely has a great future, needs to sort out the weight issue though.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Garcia should go to 130 nobody can beat him there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lopez needs to retire, he's declined literally every fight since Mtagwa. He's shot now


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Skilled and powerful.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Garcia has so few flaws. It's one thing to look great, it's another to never even leave a vulnerability to shots to the imagination.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Garcia has so few flaws. It's one thing to look great, it's another to never even leave a vulnerability to shots to the imagination.


his inside game is non existent, just wait till somebody is physically stronger then him and then we will see if Mikey is truly that good.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Would love to see Garcia-Uchiyama. :think


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ΣLBossHogg™ said:


> his inside game is non existent, just wait till somebody is physically stronger then him and then we will see if Mikey is truly that good.


Don't know that for sure. When Salido was pressuring him he looked a bit uncomfortable, but he was getting away to minimize the risks. A recent vid quoted a coach saying he knows lots of little inside tricks. During one video where he's sparring with Rios, he shows a bit of decent inside game.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Don't know that for sure. When Salido was pressuring him he looked a bit uncomfortable, but he was getting away to minimize the risks. A recent vid quoted a coach saying he knows lots of little inside tricks. During one video where he's sparring with Rios, he shows a bit of decent inside game.


Yeah I see kinda what he does, he uses the pressure fighter momentum against them so when they come and he backing up he waits for that perfect time when they gonna commit to come in and he ducks under and turns you. but I think the style Cotto applied against Mayweather will be big time trouble for Mikey cause cotto didnt let Mayweather leave that easy, he put his arm out their and pretty much pushed him back in front of him and kep mayweather standing up tall against the rope and bam all he power is pretty much gone cause you cant get leverage. I like mikey alot but I want to see how he does with a solid inside fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ΣLBossHogg™ said:


> Yeah I see kinda what he does, he uses the pressure fighter momentum against them so when they come and he backing up he waits for that perfect time when they gonna commit to come in and he ducks under and turns you. but I think the style Cotto applied against Mayweather will be big time trouble for Mikey cause cotto didnt let Mayweather leave that easy, he put his arm out their and pretty much pushed him back in front of him and kep mayweather standing up tall against the rope and bam all he power is pretty much gone cause you cant get leverage. I like mikey alot but I want to see how he does with a solid inside fight.


Good first point, he lets them get in range, but is only up close long enough to get off that left hook-uppercut or whatever he decides to throw, and keep it moving again.

Agree on the second point as well. A truly skilled and versatile pressure fighter would be able to trouble Mikey. Problem is, Salido was probably the best pressure fighting around those weights, aside from Mares. That would be a sight to see. Mares is relentless.


----------



## ΣLBossHogg™ (Jun 13, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good first point, he lets them get in range, but is only up close long enough to get off that left hook-uppercut or whatever he decides to throw, and keep it moving again.
> 
> Agree on the second point as well. A truly skilled and versatile pressure fighter would be able to trouble Mikey. Problem is, Salido was probably the best pressure fighting around those weights, *aside from Mares. That would be a sight to see. Mares is relentless.*


I like Mares big time but I swear he gets hurt in every fights he just knows how to hide good and is good enough to land enough punches while hurt to deter the oppenent to really come in and check if he hurt, but I cant bet against mares not after moreno and ponce I thought moreno was gonna out class him and then I thought ponce was gonna out gun him but mares is a straight G in there and handles his buisness. So great fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ACS said:


> Keep forgetting about vcash, that was easy money


lol nice, tbh I don't bet with things that have monetary value.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't watch the fight yet. I'll see it later, though. Man, Mikey smashed him good.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Really, really measured performance from Mikey. He completely dictated the tempo and range from the outset with his skill and longer arms and JuanMa looked clueless from round 2 onwards. Great punch selection from Mikey as well, especially for the stoppage. I'm genuinely saddened to see JuanMa go out like that but I'd like him to hang them up from now. He looked desperate, wild, easier to hurt and like his timing had deteriorated


----------

